# Maserati 3200GT



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Anybody else considering getting one?

TT may be gone in a few weeks if all goes to plan.










Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Anybody else considering getting one?
> 
> TT may be gone in a few weeks if all goes to plan.
> 
> ...


Matt Warren (Blitz Watches) made the move. Â He's happy. Â As did a pal of mine whoe traded his TTR for a 3200 identical to one in your pic. Â It's gorgeous and sounds greeeeat.

He got a cracking deal. Â Basically invoice price for his 18 month old 25000 mile import TTR, and topped it up to Â£40K Masser purchase price with the Â£600 servicing deal. Â Now a year on he is still chuffed. Â Car has not been perfect (what is?) but service has been exemplary according to him. Â For example it was recalled for some suspension work for a month- they gave him a new Boxster S as a courtesy car.

Masterati want customers.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Knew matt was thinking about it didn't know he'd done it though.

Dave


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Really like them myself, go past one most days on the way to work - they seem a VERY good buy at 1-2 yrs old, due to the very heavy initial depreciation, and a quick look at Autotrader shows you can get a lot of car for very little money (relatively , vs a new one).

Still, Â£40k is too much for me  :'(


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Still, Â£40k is too much for me  :'(


Yeah me too. They're lovely though.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

ex-next door neighbour had one in black (which showed the scratches up really well  )... when he first turned up in it I thought it was a Fiat coupe :-[ 

Sounds really nice, but he didn't go for the Â£600 service option (or it wasn't offered to him) and he was almost in tears each time it had to be serviced!

The throttle is a bit sensitive as well apparently - he stalled it a couple of times driving slowly up the driveway.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They sound Greeeeeeat. ;D


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

This car is very nice indeed and will be my weekend car as I could not afford to run it everyday. My cousin has one and l was looking after his pad for a month and had access to it. Drove it as often as I could but she is thirsty and roars at you as soon as you start her up. I would rather buy one that has had the 3yr gear service and some 30k + miles. No point getting a 3.2 TT cos the service cost is comparitavely the same, but the performance is phenominal and would eat most otherHigh performance cars for breakfast. ;D

There is an aqua blue (sky Blue) limited edition similar to the crystal blue audi TT spec but the paint finish is far far unique. I am currently looking for one as they are just in the same price range as a TT with all the specs.

TT nice don't get wrong but when I got mine I would see 4 a day now I lose count of how many I see a day in a 5 mile journey. then again I live in London.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I'm going for it - still to decide which one (out of 2).

Went for a 40 min test drive around the new forest yesterday.

If you do - remember to hold onto the steering wheel very very tightly when overtaking - lots of power lots of speed - 3 figures comes up way way way too fast. ASR was working its nuts off just pulling out of junctions!

Less of a grin factor than the TT until I learn to drive a car with that much power and torque and more brown trousers stuff !!

but its time for a change.

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Roll on saterday ;D

Dave


----------

